# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Bolehkah Abate dilanjutkan dg Demilin?

## mrliauw

Di kolam belakangan ini ikannya sering loncat2. Sampai akhirnya ada satu shiro yang salah landing.   :Cry:  


Lantas saya coba kasih abate 1 kg, pakai kantong kain dan dicelupkan di chamber akhir / chamber pompa 
Kaget juga, karena ternyata busanya di kolam buanyak sekalee.. Tapi setelah 2-3 jam berangsur berkurang.
Air juga menjadi rada keruh waktu baru dikasih abate.
Besoknya di permukaan kolam nemu si biang kerok, saya foto pakai makro:



Cuma nemu satu itu, mungkin yang lainnya sudah terbawa ke filter.
Ternyata setelah dikasih abate, ikan sekarang jadi tenang tidak lagi loncat2.
Setelah baca2 abate katanya hanya mempan buat kutu argulus.
Kalau kutu jarum gak mempan. Padahal yang spt di foto itu kan kutu jarum ya?
Dan pemberian obat kutu harus diulangi 2-3 kali.
Untuk treatment yg kedua dan ketiga, boleh gak diganti pakai demilin? Mohon saran..
Thanks

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

eh maap, RDF apaan ya? ada linknya ga di forum ini?  ::  . . maklum, ndeso

----------

